# hombre, dirigiéndose a la mujer



## dec-sev

¡Hola!
Hace tiempo vi un reportaje en España Directo. Una periodista entrevistaba a un hombre que cada su oración la comenzaba con la palabra “hombre” dirigiéndose así a la periodista que, en efecto, era mujer. Por ejemplo: “Hombre, lo que quiero decir es...” or “Hombre, escucha...”. Claro que “hombre” en este caso sirve de una especie de inciso, pero, ¿es normal usarlo cuando hablo uno con la mujer?


----------



## alehtse

pues en este caso la palabra "hombre" se utiliza como una expresión para darle cierto énfasis es muy común en España y si también lo utilizan al referirse a una mujer ya que en este caso no se refiere al sexo dela persona sino como te digo, como una expresión propia de los Españoles 
corríganme si me equivoco por favor =)
saludos**


----------



## Ynez

Así es, alehtse. Equivale a empezar con:

Bueno,...
Vamos a ver,...
A ver,...


Aunque también tenemos la versión:

Mujer,...

Esta solo la usaríamos con alguien del sexo femenino.


----------



## alehtse

Ah que bien, es muy interesante 
es curioso ver como a pesar de ser el mismo idioma las terminologías o las expresiones pueden variar tanto =)
gacias por la información Ynez
y ojala te haya ayudado dec-sev 
suerte*


----------



## Namarne

Es común oír a jóvenes y adolescentes (chicas) hablar entre sí tratándose de *tío*. 
(Aunque no es exactamente el mismo caso. Concuerdo con las explicaciones de *alehtse *e *Ynez*).


----------



## ManPaisa

No sabía que fuera 'propia de los españoles'.  Por aquí también se usa y mucho, con hombres y mujeres.


----------



## dec-sev

alehtse said:


> y ojala te haya ayudado dec-sev


Sí. ¡Muchísimas gracias!

_!He, tú, hombre del sexo femenino!_  Es una broma  Gracias una vez más.


----------



## alehtse

Jaja  hombre! de nada


----------



## Jellby

No hay problema en usar "hombre" de este modo hablando con una mujer, aunque también se puede usar "mujer" en estos casos (a mí me chocó mucho la primera vez que lo oí, de niño). Para mi gusto el uso de "hombre" es muy impersonal, mientras que al cambiarlo por "mujer" cuando hablamos con una mujer forzamos una personalización que no siempre es deseada.

Es parecido a cuando usas la segunda persona singular con un sentido genérico, sin referirte específicamente a tu interlocutor (como en esta misma frase): los adjetivos suelen usarse en el masculino genérico, sin cambiarlos al femenino aunque hables con una mujer, y eso mantiene la impersonalidad. Si pusieras los adjetivos en femenino la interlocutora podría darse por aludida y pensar "¿Que yo uso qué? Si yo nunca he hecho eso" o algo parecido


----------



## mirx

Pues yo no veo como pueda usarse mujer en ese contexto, primero usaría algo como "hombra" antes de mujer,

Un mujer regañando a otra mujer.

_¡Hombre Mujer, pero de veras contigo! ¿Qué no ves?_

Si no les gusta sustitúyanlo por "vamos" o "vaya", pero no por mujer, que mujer es otra cosa.


----------



## Calambur

Conozco la expresión, pero por aquí no se usa.
Sin embargo, hay un par que son _parecidas_:

*m'hijo* o *m'hija* (personalizado según el sexo del interlocutor)
_-¡Pero, m'hijo! ¿cómo puede/podés pensar tal cosa?_

Y los hombres suelen decir *madre*:
_-¡Pero ¡madre! ¿a quién se le ocurre? _(Esta forma es menos usual).

En ninguno de los casos implica que uno sea hijo de otro...


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Pues yo no veo como pueda usarse mujer en ese contexto, primero usaría algo como "hombra" antes de mujer.



Según el DRAE:

*hombre.*
1. interj. U. para indicar sorpresa o asombro, o con un matiz conciliador. _¡Hombre, tú por aquí! ¡Hombre, no te enfades!_

*mujer.*
1. interj. U. para indicar sorpresa o asombro, o con un matiz conciliador. _¡Mujer, qué susto me has dado! ¡Mujer, no te enfades!_


----------



## Argónida

Jellby said:


> Según el DRAE:
> 
> *hombre.*
> 1. interj. U. para indicar sorpresa o asombro, o con un matiz conciliador. _¡Hombre, tú por aquí! ¡Hombre, no te enfades!_
> 
> *mujer.*
> 1. interj. U. para indicar sorpresa o asombro, o con un matiz conciliador. _¡Mujer, qué susto me has dado! ¡Mujer, no te enfades!_


 
Y no solo es que lo diga el DRAE, es que así es como se usa de manera habitual. No le veo la complicación.


----------



## Ynez

En algunas zonas es normal que digan cosas como "mi niña" o "mi niño", pero en las que no se dice eso, el uso de "hombre" o "mujer" puede ser de las formas más comunes de mostrar cercanía con el interlocutor.


Aunque, pensándolo bien, se utilizarían de forma diferente a veces...es que quería comentar sobre lo que dijo Calambur, pero no se usa siempre "mi niña" del mismo modo que "mujer".

Puedes ir a una tienda y que te digan:

_- Dime qué quieres, mi niña._


Ahí no se diría "mujer".


----------



## Argónida

Ynez said:


> En algunas zonas es normal que digan cosas como "mi niña" o "mi niño", pero en las que no se dice eso, el uso de "hombre" o "mujer" puede ser de las formas más comunes de mostrar cercanía con el interlocutor.
> 
> 
> Aunque, pensándolo bien, se utilizarían de forma diferente a veces...es que quería comentar sobre lo que dijo Calambur, pero no se usa siempre "mi niña" del mismo modo que "mujer".
> 
> Puedes ir a una tienda y que te digan:
> 
> _- Dime qué quieres, mi niña._
> 
> 
> Ahí no se diría "mujer".


 
Bueno, sí, según los lugares hay distintas variantes: muchacho/muchacha, quillo/quilla, hijo/hija... Pero en estos casos (como en el de mi niño/mi niña) siempre se distingue según el sexo del interlocutor, a diferencia del uso de "hombre", que se usa tanto con mujeres como con hombres.


----------



## Bashti

dec-sev said:


> ¡Hola!
> Hace tiempo vi un reportaje en España Directo. Una periodista entrevistaba a un hombre que cada su oración la comenzaba con la palabra “hombre” dirigiéndose así a la periodista que, en efecto, era mujer. Por ejemplo: “Hombre, lo que quiero decir es...” or “Hombre, escucha...”. Claro que “hombre” en este caso sirve de una especie de inciso, pero, ¿es normal usarlo cuando hablo uno con la mujer?


 
Pues mira, es curioso pero cuando una mujer habla con otra normalmente dice "mujer, no te preocupes..." pero también decimos "hombre", como en el ejemplo que pones. La verdad es que nunca lo había pensado pero es así. En cambio, cuando una mujer se dirige a un hombre, nunca le dirá "mujer". A ver qué opinan otros foreros.


----------



## mirx

Vaya, es que en México por supuesto que también puede usarse sólo el mujer, pero en la frase que di como ejemplo no veo como pueda poner dos mujeres seguidas.

_Hombre Carmela, parece como si nunca hubieras visto algo así._
_Hombre mujer, ni te preocupes que ya lo arreglo todo yo._

Con Mujer:
_Mujer Carmela, parece como si nunca hubieras visto algo así_. No la verdad es que no me suena, al menos que pongase una coma entre mujer y Carmela pero eso ya sería otra cosa.
_Mujer mujer, no te preocupes que lo voy a arreglar todo yo. _Ni que decir.

Con "vaya":

_Vaya Carmela, parece como si nunca hubieras..._
_Vaya mujer, ni te preocupes, ya veré como lo soluciono._


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Vaya, es que en México por supuesto que también puede usarse sólo el mujer, pero en la frase que di como ejemplo no veo como pueda poner dos mujeres seguidas.



Ya, ¿y dos "hombres" seguidos?

Hombre Carlos... 
Hombre hombre...


----------



## mirx

Jellby said:


> Ya, ¿y dos "hombres" seguidos?
> 
> *Hombre Carlos... *
> Hombre hombre...


 
La primera sí y  la segunda sólo un tartamudo.


----------



## Ynez

Yo podría decir

_Mujer, Carmela, no digas esas cosas_

pero es más normal que diga


_Carmela, mujer, no digas esas cosas._


----------



## Namarne

Ynez said:


> Yo podría decir_ Mujer, Carmela, no digas esas cosas_
> pero es más normal que diga_ Carmela, mujer, no digas esas cosas._


Pues sí, en cambio yo antes diría: 
_Hombre, Carmela, no digas esas cosas 
_
que: _Carmela, hombre, no digas esas cosas_. 

Mejor: _Carmela, no digas esas cosas, hombre. _


----------



## Ynez

Namarne said:


> Pues sí, en cambio yo antes diría:
> _Hombre, Carmela, no digas esas cosas
> _
> que: _Carmela, hombre, no digas esas cosas_.
> 
> Mejor: _Carmela, no digas esas cosas, hombre. _



  


Hombre, tienes razón, pero.....¡vaya lío!


----------



## ECDS

En Canarias también puedes estar hablando con una mujer y decir "¡chacho, qué susto me llevé! No es más que una interjección sin concordancia de género. 

Si mi contraria viene y me dice que le tengo que prestar la moto a mi cuñado, entre otras cosas , diría "¡Venga hombre!"


----------



## Jellby

ECDS said:


> En Canarias también puedes estar hablando con una mujer y decir "¡chacho, qué susto me llevé!



¿En Canarias dicen "(ch)acho"? Yo tenía entendido que eso era algo de aquí


----------



## ECDS

Jellby said:


> ¿En Canarias dicen "(ch)acho"? Yo tenía entendido que eso era algo de aquí



En realidad suena algo así como "yayo" 

¿Donde está tu "aquí"? Aquí, en esta parte de Extremadura, también suena el "acho".


----------



## Ynez

ECDS, tu localidad es cierta, pero al no ser nativo de Badajoz realmente, algunos de tus comentarios resultan extraños para los sí nativos. 


Lo auténtico es "chacho/a", aunque exista la versión "acho/a".


----------



## ECDS

Ynez said:


> ECDS*, tu localidad es cierta, *pero al no ser nativo de Badajoz realmente, algunos de tus comentarios resultan extraños para los sí nativos.
> 
> 
> Lo auténtico es "chacho/a", aunque exista la versión "acho/a".



Ahí me he perdido


----------



## Jellby

ECDS said:


> ¿Donde está tu "aquí"?



Mi "aquí" es tu "aquí", según tu perfil, o sea, Badajoz.


----------



## Ynez

ECDS said:


> Ahí me he perdido



Me refería al _Location_ que aparece en tu perfil. Jellby se sorprendió enormemente al verte decir que en Canarias se dice "chacho".


----------



## Bashti

Pues yo, que tengo mucha relación con Canarias, lo que he oído mucho es ¡muchacho! o ¡muchacha! Me imagino que de ahí lo de "chacho" y "chacha". Claro que eso lo he oído en Tenerife y cada isla tiene sus peculiaridades.


----------



## ECDS

Entendido Ynez y Jelby. Estamos todos "aquí". 



Bashti said:


> Pues yo, que tengo mucha relación con Canarias, lo que he oído mucho es ¡muchacho! o ¡muchacha! Me imagino que de ahí lo de "chacho" y "chacha". Claro que eso lo he oído en Tenerife y cada isla tiene sus peculiaridades.



Ya si dices muchacho o muchacha, es porque estás hablándole a alguien del respectivo sexo. Eso generalmente, que como interjección se puede usar casi de todo.

Hay un chiste al respecto: 
-¿Cómo diría un canario "perdona pero no te sientes en el coche que me lo estás rayando y lo acabo de pintar"?
-¡¡Chachochachochachochachochaaaachoooooo!!


----------



## Ynez

ecds said:


> hay un chiste al respecto:
> -¿cómo diría un canario "perdona pero no te sientes en el coche que me lo estás rayando y lo acabo de pintar"?
> -¡¡chachochachochachochachochaaaachoooooo!!



El acento canario es muy fácil, entonces.


----------



## Jellby

ECDS said:


> Hay un chiste al respecto:
> -¿Cómo diría un canario "perdona pero no te sientes en el coche que me lo estás rayando y lo acabo de pintar"?
> -¡¡Chachochachochachochachochaaaachoooooo!!



Exacto, pero yo ese chiste lo he oído con "cómo diría un pacense..." o "cómo se dice en castúo..."

Lo único que digo es que yo tenía entendido que "(ch)acho" era una expresión propia de Badajoz (yo la he usado toda mi vida, y gente de fuera me ha dicho que sólo era de por aquí), no sabía que también en Canarias se decía.


----------



## dec-sev

mirx said:


> _Hombre mujer, ni te preocupes que ya lo arreglo todo yo._


¿Ésta también os suena bien?


----------



## Argónida

dec-sev said:


> ¿Ésta también os suena bien?


 
Sí. Aunque si te paras a pensarla es un poco rara, pero yo la he dicho espontáneamente más de una vez.


----------



## dec-sev

Argónida said:


> Sí. Aunque si te paras a pensarla es un poco rara...


Te lo digo


----------



## ECDS

Mira Jelby, aquí tienes unos ejemplos:

http://www.webdelanzarote.com/vocabula.htm
http://www.foromtb.com/4371015-post1845.html
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:kJeuMcQ8DikJ:www.elotrolado.net/hilo_clan-aguila-roja-warhawk-buscando-soldados-2_944034_s240+%22chacho+ayer%22&cd=13&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es

Y si pones "chacho" y "guagua" en Google te salen unos cuantos más.


----------



## Ube

Tampoco hay que olvidar que, en zoología, nuestro nombre, el de varones y mujeres, es hombre y pertenecemos al género homo


----------



## mirx

dec-sev said:


> ¿Ésta también os suena bien?



Sí, en México es muy común. Esta o cualquiera de las variaciones que ya enlistaron los compañeros.


----------



## mysunrise

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos Unidos*​
Hola

Quiero preguntar si ¡*Hombre*!, como expresión de asombro puede dirigirse directamente a una mujer. Y si los hispanohablantes la utilizan de este modo, si es algo frecuente...

Por ejemplo, hablando con Ana:
*¡Hombre!, estás muy guapa hoy.*

Gracias de antemano.

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Rocko!

No me parece raro, ya que ese "_hombre_" no se está empleando en la oración como un adjetivo, solo como una interjección. Es decir, no la están llamando _hombre _a la mujer.

Nota aparte, en mi barrio no se usa esa interjección, pero se conoce.


----------



## lagartija68

mysunrise said:


> Y si los hispanohablantes la utilizan de este modo, si es algo frecuente...


Me suena a uso peninsular, aquí no se usa. Si alguien dice ¡Hombre! le está hablando a uno.


----------



## Rosamariama

mysunrise said:


> Por ejemplo, hablando con Ana:
> *¡Hombre!, estás muy guapa hoy.*





lagartija68 said:


> Me suena a uso peninsular, aquí no se usa.


No sabía que fuera un uso solo peninsular (me parece muy curioso).


----------



## Xiscomx

Tal cual lo menciona el DLE:
*hombre*. 
8. interj. U. para indicar sorpresa o asombro, o con un matiz conciliador. _¡Hombre, no te enfades! Hombre, no hay que ponerse así, María._


----------



## SamQhest

Por acá se usa muchísimo.


----------



## lagartija68

Rosamariama said:


> No sabía que fuera un uso solo peninsular (me parece muy curioso).


¿No es así?


----------



## Jorgg

Tome las siguientes respuestas de _Algunos problemas de la interjección en lexicografía_, de Antonio Fábregas e Irene Gil https://www.um.es/lacell/aesla/contenido/pdf/5/fabregas.pdf

«a. hombre. (DRAE 2001) [...] interj. U. para indicar sorpresa o asombro, o con un matiz conciliador. ¡Hombre, tú por aquí! ¡Hombre, no te enfades!
 b. ¡HOMBRE! (DUE 1996) Exclamación de *sorpresa: ‘¡Hombre! No sabía que estuvieses aquí’. ¤ También, de *duda, *incredulidad o *vacilación: ‘¡Hombre, si te empeñas...! ¡Hombre, si tú me lo aseguras...!’ 
c. hombre (DEA 1999) 634 [...] v. interj (col; dirigida normalmente a hombres y a veces mujeres) 30. Expresa afecto o intención persuasiva».

Yo creo que, al ser una interjección, no solo un hombre sino una mujer la podría usar con otra sin que represente problema alguno, a excepción de que por la idiosincrasia o forma de pensar particular de la persona -o por simple asociación racional o no- a esta le incomode estéticamente usarla. Sin embargo, como interjección, el significado no es referido a una persona adulta del sexo masculino pero la carga simbólica de la palabra es muy fuerte que otras palabras con multiples significados no tienen.


----------



## Rocko!

Yo dije que por mi barrio no existe este "hombre" de asombro, sorpresa o conciliador, y es verdad: jamás he oído que alguien en mi ciudad lo diga, excepto mi madre, pero de forma diferente y exclusivamente en casa, para expresar una furia enorme. Ella diría, a un hombre o a una mujer algo como: _¡Hombre!, si te dicen que no hagas algo, ¡no lo hagas!, ¡y punto!_ (con un tono nada conciliador, completamente molesta y casi gritando, una vez cada mil años).


----------

